# super powerful set up for office bands



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I could never get my chained or braided 64s to achieve quite what I wanted them to, but tonight I finally had a break through! I have never been capable of achieving the right draw weight with the perfect amount of rubber, as I prefer to shoot almost maxed every time. The 3 3 3 chain to long, the 3 3 was to short. I have found that a very good and smoking fast set up is to start chained at the pouch with two bands, next link has three, followed by two folded over at the forks and tied on with gypsy tabs. It is super effective, I would love for somebody with a chronograph to test the speed with this set up,works great for me, figured I would throw my findings out there in the hopes it will help another.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

A visual of what I mean, this set up is really nice in my humble opinion, probably will stick with it for some time.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll chrony it, what ammo are you shooting?


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Quarter there just for size reference to the rock and fishing weights, seems to throw then all with the same amount of vigor, but I was most impressed with the damage that sized rock does to a target. Thank you so much man,.I can't wait to see the results, you are a good send.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

God send #


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the size comparison, I'll try to get out there and check it out tomorrow.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Sorry I can't give you exact weights for the ammo, but like I said, it seems to throw them all about the same anyways. Thanks again man!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice set up what is your draw in " I found after trail and error for those with shorter draws 30"- using one (1x pouch side and 2x fork side) tied "match stick method " gave almost comparable speed to looped 2040 Dankung tubing. I have cronied the two set ups to my 26" draw and they both shoot consistent 170 - 190 fps


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here you go:






I ended up shooting ten or so of the .44 lead balls over the chrony and all were between 162 and 168. Nice manageable draw weight, too.

Good stuff!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice man, thank you for taking time out of your day to do that. With the steel fishing weights pictured above I can get penetration on steel bean cans and when it doesn't penetrate still pots a decent dent. I would not hesitate to take it hunting.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Good idea Chapman. I'll try this setup today. They're a lot quieter than theraband for me as well, which i really like.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

They are very quiet indeed, like a frog fart, lol. Sometimes the flat bands sound about as loud as my air rifle. happy shooting man, let me know how the set up work for you bud, talk to ya soon.


----------

